# Freud's SD208 vs SD508 Stacked Dado Set



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in dire need of a new stacked dado set. I've read good reviews about both but the SD508, "Super Dado Set", runs about 2x that of of the SD208, "Professional Dado Set", on Amazon. Is the SD508 really worth the extra money?

SD508

SD208

Thanks,


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a subjective call that only you can make. The 508 has twice the teeth and definitely gives a cleaner cut…the teeth should also stay sharp longer because they share the work load.

I had the SD208 for a few years and thought it was pretty good, but think that the DeWalt/Delta 7670, Systimatic S42Fine, and Infinity Dadonator leave a cleaner cut too…the Dadonator is incredible and runs ~ $200, the Systimatic is ~ $300, and the 7670 is on sale from Grizzly for $90 shipped)...highly recommended as the most bang for the buck in that price range…nice carrying case, and nice shim stock too!


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Chunky, I don't have a dado set yet, but have kinda been looking and following Knotscotts info on them to decide what fits best for what I do in the shop.

I did notice that my local Lowe's had the SD208 on clearance recently for $75, so you might check that out if it is a fit for you.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Chunk:

I bought the Freud SD208 set at my local Lowes a couple of days ago. I cut a few dados and rabbits in a project with it-- works great. I got the last set they had, cause they are clearing them off the shelf. I got it for $69 bucks. I already had two sets, but got these for a back-up just on account.
The way I see if from where I stand, most dados and rabbits AREN"T going to be seen anyway, so it's no big thing to worry about. As long as they cut a clean bottom and the part fits, that's all you need. You have plenty of blades and shims to "get'er done". Just my theory.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the Freud box joint cutter set, it cuts perfect 1/4 or 3/8 flat bottom dadoes. Two passes for 3/4, could be an alternative. I,m sure the dado set cuts just as well.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I was at Lowes today and looked at the clearance SD208's. They had two, one with a silver ice coating and the other set was black. Both were marked at $75. Both sets looked like maybe they had either been used, or maybe they had just been there forever and appeared that way. Still if I am going to buy new I want it to at least look new, so I can make it old on my own. Now if they drop another $25 to get them off the shelf, well I may rethink that.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the SD208, and am satisfied with it. I have no experience with the other.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the Delta version of the DeWalt pictured above, havent had any problems with it and it gives a nice, clean cut.


----------

